# Fluorescent Lighting



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Was just at a customers today who I'm starting a new job for and I noticed he had some really nice fluorescent lighting in his office and basement. I'm wondering who makes it but i wont be back there for a few days. So maybe some of you guys have seen it around.

It looked to be T5 bulbs that were basically floating in the air and at either end was a silver cap that had some airline looking cable to suspend it. 

The finish was all silver and it was all recently installed.

THere were two types, one that had a rounded metal with a bunch of holes in it going the length of the bulb and the other was pretty much free hanging.

Should of snapped some pictures but maybe someone knows of a manufacturer who makes these new style looking fixtures for offices. They were single tube.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Was just at a customers today who I'm starting a new job for and I noticed he had some really nice fluorescent lighting in his office and basement. I'm wondering who makes it but i wont be back there for a few days. So maybe some of you guys have seen it around.
> 
> It looked to be T5 bulbs that were basically floating in the air and at either end was a silver cap that had some airline looking cable to suspend it.
> 
> ...


Even with pictures that would be almost impossible without viewing the label inside the fixtures..


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Like this?

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

walkerj said:


> Like this?
> 
> Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


That's the ones (one of them at least) who makes those?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Even with pictures that would be almost impossible without viewing the label inside the fixtures..


 see above 

:thumbsup:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Delray swing stick. 
The ones pictured have the ballast mounted at ceiling and lamp pendant hung. They are a pain because you have to hit a 1/2" KO on the ballast. 
The ones I originally posted were installed at a 93.71 degree angle with up to 4 in a row. So I had to hit all the 1/2" KOs in a hard ceiling with no access and then install the supports for the pendants in line with the ballast. 

Chalk line and laser are your friends. 

These have the ballast located above the ceiling. 

There are other configurations you can also get. But I don't pick it I stick it.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

http://delraylighting.com/instr_pdfs/swing_pendant_instr.pdf

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Interesting I like the look thought they looked great in his office just wanted to know who made them. I bet they're pricey.


----------



## ericaminto (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey even I would like to buy some of such lights. Heard they are really impressive.

Low Voltage 12V


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Well this is a public school. 
12 million and 1.2 mil electrical for a school district with one of the highest dropout rates in the state. 

Instead of new text books or computers or even a playground, our taxpayer dollars bought 500k of lights. 

I'm sure this will improve their learning experience 

Sent by my thumbs.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Lighting has actually had a proven effect on performance. Some interesting stuff if you look on google. Here's an odd one....

http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2011/may/01/mood-lighting-boost-academic-performance


----------

